# ms180 vs 200



## caricob (Jan 22, 2012)

For you saw carvers out there who have carved with the ms 180 and ms200, is the 200 enough better than the 180 to justify the dollars. I bougt a ms200 last week that has some major issues. Just trying to decide if it's worth putting the cash into to make it good again. I have 2 180's that I carve with and have had no issues.


----------



## twoclones (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh yea, it's work fixing the 200. Personally, I'd sell a 180 to buy parts for a 200.


----------



## bigjohn1895 (Feb 6, 2012)

the ms 200 is worth the 600 it costs hands down 170s and 180s are not in or near the same league as the 200 
now the 192 is in the same power group as those saws but is much lighter and the anitvibe is alot better


----------



## caricob (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I am waiting on parts to get the 200 running and carving. Can't wait to see how it does.


----------

